# [SOLVED] need to acess ESXi host from remotely



## vikrant singh (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi guys
My apologizes if i'm posting in wrong place. i have set up my esxi 5.5 host at home and i can manage/access it from home laptop(using vsphere) within my home wifi.:smile:
Now, I want to manage the same remotely. can any one help me to do so?
Thanks in advance.
Cheers
Vik


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: need to acess ESXi host from remotely*

Hi Vik,

The best solution would probably be to create a VPN connection to your home network and then you can use the vSphere client to connect to the ESXi host.

Setting up the VPN will require either a static external IP address or using a dynamic DNS service as well as a router or firewall on your network to create/authenticate the VPN.

Otherwise you could setup a computer at your house that has vSphere installed and connect to it using a remote connection tool such as Team Viewer, LogMeIn etc...


Technically you could also setup port forwarding on your home router/firewall for the vSphere ports, however I would not recommend this because of security risks.

Matt


----------



## vikrant singh (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: need to acess ESXi host from remotely*

Hi Matt 
Thanks for the help, I just did installed one virtual machine on my Exsi server on different hard drive and installed team viewer on that and now I can access it from any where any time.
Thanks again
Vik


----------



## bluephoenix71 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: need to acess ESXi host from remotely*



matt261102 said:


> Hi Vik,
> 
> The best solution would probably be to create a VPN connection to your home network and then you can use the vSphere client to connect to the ESXi host.
> 
> ...


Hi Matt,

If I will install esxi on a workstation/desktop and will install different virtual machines. How can I access this workstation/desktop over the internet?


----------

